# Midwest Breeders (Nebraska)



## Rturner (Mar 4, 2017)

Been looking around the Omaha, NE area and finding a few breeders that look interesting. Does anyone have any recommendations or thoughts on where I am looking?

So far I am considering Traumwolfen, Sehr Gut Wesen German Shepherds, Grandview Kennels.

I am easily willing to drive 5-6 hours to pickup the pup if I need to. We are wanting a family pet, but also a dog that we can do Schutzhund with in the future.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I know Marsha's dogs.....her female is a granddaughter of my Basha. Basha was a wonderful companion dog, several times Sch3, produced a bunch of titled IPO dogs, plus dogs who did AKC OB, flyball, dock diving, agility and LE....several of her daughters produced National level IPO dogs - Archer Traumwolfen, Ava Starkenhund and Jagr Wolfstraum. These dogs did not just show up at a National - they were all competitive, podium to top 10, with Archer going to the worlds. Jagr was top 10 in 3 National events in 2016, Ava in several and always top female as well. 

She has been here with Ebene and Jaia (who is a daughter of Jagr Wolfstraum) and Chita several times....the pups she had in her most recent litter are by my Komet....he has great temperament, working ability and is a great house dog. Pups should be super companions with working ability to do well in what ever sport you are interested. I am really tempted to get Lobo or the orange girl personally.... but am waiting on a litter myself in a few weeks from Komet.

I know you will be happy with one of her pups.


Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Also - in Lincoln, a DVG club, Nebraska Hundesport Club, wiht Akin Otano as training director would be a good place to train....you can also see a littermate to the sire of Traumwolfen's L litter at that club - Kairo....


Lee


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

I am the secretary of the local DVG club--we actually train in Omaha and Akin Otiko is the former national training director of DVG and a great teaching helper. We welcome prospective members to come watch our training sessions. If you are interested, the contact information can be found on the DVG-America website and we have a Facebook page for the Nebraska Hundesport Club. I have a dog from each of Lee's (Wolfstraum, here) two families of working dogs and can attest to their working ability, excellent temperament and ability to be wonderful house dogs. Marsha's litter combines those two families, which was a long-term goal of Lee's for her own program as well. Please feel free to contact me by PM if you have any questions.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Grandview - the one kennel you list is expecting a litter from a 10 year old female???? And the current litter is from a 1.5 year old female??? Sorry - that is appalling!


Lee


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Another vote here for Traumwolfen/Wolfstraum. I have a pup from Lee's last litter with Kira (sister to Komet) that I got mainly as an active companion. She is not only a great house pet but is doing very well in IPO. I have met many of her other dogs and get to train with several on a weekly basis and all are very nice dogs. Everything I hear about Marsha's dogs is equally as positive. Both of these breeders have tons of knowledge and experience in GSD pedigrees and know what they are producing; very correct, balanced dogs. 
I'd also recommend that if you have any interest in doing Schutzhund you start visiting clubs now. If it is something you find that you like and want to pursue you want to get started training when the pup is young to establish good foundations. Also Schutzhund obedience is great for a young dog to learn, helps establish focus and control.


----------



## Rturner (Mar 4, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> Grandview - the one kennel you list is expecting a litter from a 10 year old female???? And the current litter is from a 1.5 year old female??? Sorry - that is appalling!
> 
> 
> Lee



Well it looks like we found our breeder in Marsha, she is only 4hrs away. Between me an my wife we both like the looks of the two pup you mentioned, of course we like different ones. I'll see which of her pups she feels is a better pet personality wise, since we are unsure if we will do Schutzhund.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Susan Dooling is in Nebraska. National level competitor. Trains and titles her dogs. She's a wonderful, ethical, person with very nice dogs.

Haus Dooling Kennels


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> I am really tempted to get Lobo or the orange girl personally.... but am waiting on a litter myself in a few weeks from Komet.


What's one more?! You take that orange girl and I'll grab Lobo. >


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Rturner said:


> Well it looks like we found our breeder in Marsha, she is only 4hrs away. Between me an my wife we both like the looks of the two pup you mentioned, of course we like different ones. I'll see which of her pups she feels is a better pet personality wise, since we are unsure if we will do Schutzhund.


I'm sure you'll be happy with one of Marsha's puppies, would love to see what pup you get and of course we all love puppy pictures here. You are in for a lot of fun


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Rturner said:


> Well it looks like we found our breeder in Marsha, she is only 4hrs away. Between me an my wife we both like the looks of the two pup you mentioned, of course we like different ones. I'll see which of her pups she feels is a better pet personality wise, since we are unsure if we will do Schutzhund.



Well if you are serious about doing IPO, I think Lynx might be the top prospect right now!!!! I think she will look much like Komet and Kairo! Of course, I highly recommend contacting Pam as she is secretary of the IPO club and you can go see training and get started on imprinting the tracking and focus ....and see Uncle Kairo too!!!!!


Congratulations!!!! You will need to post LOTS of photos!


Lee


----------



## Rturner (Mar 4, 2017)

pam said:


> I am the secretary of the local DVG club--we actually train in Omaha and Akin Otiko is the former national training director of DVG and a great teaching helper. We welcome prospective members to come watch our training sessions. If you are interested, the contact information can be found on the DVG-America website and we have a Facebook page for the Nebraska Hundesport Club. I have a dog from each of Lee's (Wolfstraum, here) two families of working dogs and can attest to their working ability, excellent temperament and ability to be wonderful house dogs. Marsha's litter combines those two families, which was a long-term goal of Lee's for her own program as well. Please feel free to contact me by PM if you have any questions.
> 
> Good luck with your search!



Liked the Facebook page. I have a feeling we will definitely be out once we get a dog. My wife has been watching Schutzhund videos and seems to want to get into it.
Once I hit the PM post limit, I will reach out to you.


----------

